# Plastic "filler" options



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

What's a cheap option I could use as a filler for holes and gaps in small plastic items (not gluing together things)? Is there anything at Home Depot type store I could use? JB weld, epoxy, anything else better?

What about buying a pint size can of Bondo at the auto repair store? 

Thanks.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i have some of this hanging around. just take a pinch of it knead it around and apply and smooth


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> i have some of this hanging around. just take a pinch of it knead it around and apply and smooth


Is it at Home Depot? I want something I can get today.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i got mine at advance auto, auto zone, and such. normally stocked


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

A rtv cement would work good if you are going to paint over it. Or maybe DAP plastic wood, I would worry about adhesion though. The surfaces would need a rough texture to hold. It should work good filling holes.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> i got mine at advance auto, auto zone, and such. normally stocked


Ah yes I see it on Autozone's site now, thanks.



Xnats said:


> A rtv cement would work good if you are going to paint over it. Or maybe DAP plastic wood, I would worry about adhesion though. The surfaces would need a rough texture to hold. It should work good filling holes.


Yea I bet "plastic wood" is sorta like bondo. That might be a option. I'll probably try the Quiksteel unless somebody else has a better option at the local Hme Depot like store..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Quiksteel is a semi solid epoxy putty works great if your quick and if you never want to alter it.
There is stuff called spot putty that works much better than epoxy and it's sandable and alterable.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Quiksteel is a semi solid epoxy putty works great if your quick and if you never want to alter it.
> There is stuff called spot putty that works much better than epoxy and it's sandable and alterable.


I got some JB weld epoxy putty that did the trick. I'm kitbashing the crossing gates to look like modern ones. The arms of the models I got (Bachmann) have an indentation running down the arm on both sides in the center - I don't know why maybe the old arms were like that, but that isn't how modern arms look. It's filled now, and it's all for the best too, because it will be a lot easier to paint the red angled stripes now with that indentation gone.


----------

